# Leak/sea page



## Hisvessel (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought a home with a two car detached garage. The walls were hilt on a slab with about 4" of the slab exposed from the outside and I can see about 1/2" of the 2x4 sitting on the slab. With this configuration as you can imagine, when it rains I get seepage into my garage. Any ideas to stop this issue would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Hisvessel


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome to Garage Retreat!

Does your slab extend out past the wall?


----------



## Hisvessel (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes, about four inches all of the way around the outside of the garage.


----------



## havasu (Dec 28, 2013)

Just so I understand your dilemma correctly, could you please post up a few pictures for us? We have both contractors and experienced handymen here, and I'm sure we could help you with this problem.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2013)

Also, what type of siding do you have on your garage wall?


----------



## Hisvessel (Dec 29, 2013)

View attachment 2055

Not sure if this will post my pic but here it is


----------



## Hisvessel (Dec 29, 2013)

As you can see I have tried to use a sealer


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2013)

If that were my garage, I would take a skill saw and cut horizontal, 4" up from the cement slab, the depth of the siding. Get someone to bend some flashing that goes 4" down the wall to the cement, turn out to the edge of the slab and then turn down 1". Seal the seams with butyl tape and then apply a 3-1/2" PVC trim board along the bottom to cover the wall section of the flashing.

Like I said thats what I'd do.


----------



## havasu (Dec 29, 2013)

You have the same situation I have in the garage of my lake house (see below pic). There is a 4" butyl tape, with the exterior edge similar to a rock coating on a composite roof, which is what is needed. I know it is out there somewhere, maybe at a roofing supply house, but it will seal the edge and make the rain water run away from it. When you find it, let me know where, because I need to do mine as well. 

View attachment Havasu pics (30).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2013)

Havasu, if you need some butyl tape I'll be glad to send you some, I've never seen it with a granular surface tho.


----------



## havasu (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks. I can find the butyl tape everywhere, but the granular surface is what is needed so as to not break down quickly in the sunlight. Like said earlier, I believe it is used in the roofing trade, and those businesses are hard to locate. Next time I run out to the lake, I'm going to try to track down the contractor who did my garage extension, and see if he can locate more of this stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2013)

What about using a modified bitumen cap sheet that is self sealing? They are made by GAF, Certainteed, Grace and a lot others.


----------



## havasu (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm wondering if it comes in different widths, or was it cut to jury rig my waterproofing? That does look like the stuff. If the OP layed this in the crease, then covered with a 1' x 4" PVC, this would work for both his and my dilemma.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2013)

The mod bit, come in a roll that is 39" wide and 33' long. It can easily be cut into strips with a hook blade roof knife. Lowes carries GAF, "Liberty".


----------



## Hisvessel (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks for the suggestion ....looks like I have a summer project.....


----------

